# Amboise Brass Band Festival



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Anyone going this year ?...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We're hoping to make it there this year (after a 2 year gap) but plans not fully confirmed yet.

Does anyone want it listing as a "meet"?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

when is it this year les and are the dogs gonna be there


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, dates please! (Doubt we'll make it, but would like the option!!)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> when is it this year les and are the dogs gonna be there


I think it's the first weekend in June (2/3rd).


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

If thats the weekend then yes. I have been in contact with tubby tuba and we may go as we return to uk 7th. Not to bothered about a meet as there was no reduction in price - but nice to know who might be there

Carol


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We will look where we will be around the date enjoyed the company last time some 2 years ago.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, as carol says we are pretty much definates. I might even offer my services to one of the bands..... well maybe not.
Had a great time last year and looking forward to getting around better this year now the crutches have been discarded.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi Tubbytuba ,ive always got a euph in the van and sometimes a bari ,played a couple of years ago ,so if i make it this year and you fancy a blow let me know ....regards Les..


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm an Eb tuba player, so no room for my tuba in van, can carry mouthpiece though... bari and euph are too small for my big gob  
No doubt after a few beers we can keep the others awake though...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hope to see you again, will depend where we are nearer the time, I thoroughly enjoyed the bands

Glad crutches have gone now

Carol


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

There were no Dogs last year and I thought we all had a great time.

Appart of course from the "Domestic" going on behind our van 1 French woman and 2 French men with a small tent, fisticuffs etc Police called twice. All P'd as newts. A menage a' trois that went wrong. 
Then of course we found out that two vans had been broken into, one of ours had interupted an attempt but the quarterlight fell out when they moved. Anne now refuses to sleep in a Camper and they have sold theirs.

But we may well be there again. No definate plans yet.

Val & Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

http://www.openamboise.com/programme/

As Ken says 1>3 June.

Really torn on routes now as we will only be spending 4weeks abroad and wanted to get to Bavaria.
As my Daughter used to say "don't say no, will we will see will see" .

Steve


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

C'mon Steve! What about the floodlit boules rematch?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

She who defines how many hoops through which I jump and how high has made a decision. 
We are attending the Brass Band Festival again. 
This has invoved me in booking the ferry to La Belle France. 
We will arrive at Amboise either on Thursday 31st or Friday 1st June.

We then may (or may not) break the mould and head East to the Moselle for a couple of weeks. Depends on the weather as usual.

We look forward to seeing our friends to be and reunite with old ones.
No Boules with peedup Frenchies though.

Val and Steve


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

After posting ,am really sorry can,t attend this year ,sister been told to stop with immediate effect from playing .due to ill health ,a truley brilliant tenor horn player for some 50 yrs as noted by many top uk bands ..i along with her husband have been asked to guest as a soloist on her last concert on the same w/end as Amboise ,and this is much more important to me .so, hope you that are going have a great time ..regards Les..


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

arriving Amboise on Thursday or Friday ...looking forward to chilling on the island (balloonists/mopeds permitting!)
I'll have me Bb/Eb squeeze box on board ;-)


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Excellent, looking forward to seeing you again Graham. We will be travelling again on Thursday and probably doing the Abbeville o/night stop en-route to arriving Friday pm at Amboise.
Steve and Mary.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Amboise Band Festival*

To all of our fellow brass band groupies. I am now in contact with Dennis one of the Amboise adjudicators who has promised to keep me advised of the bands playing.

Information to date is that the "Cory Band" will be playing at the Gala Concert on Friday night. More info to come.

Ken and Jen, Should we post this as a meet?

Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

My new personal friend Jacques has forwarded the details of this years festival.


Competitors will be:

Lockwood brass (UK)

Paris brass band (F)

MG Reiden (Ch)

Atout Vent (F)

Verluwe brass (Nl)

Brass Band de la Gorgue (F)

Brass Band du CNR de Tours (F)



And the Saturday Gala Concert will be given by Cory Band.



No Concert on Friday evening.

If any more info comes through from either Dennis or Jacques I will let you know.

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I was the first customer of the new season at Amboise on March 29th and got a great rate for 3 nights for 2 so it was cheaper per night than the adjacent aire.
I was allocatted a pitch which I thought strange as there were all of them available. It did not take long for the pitch next to me to be taken as for some unknown reason they were allocatting them all in a block. It did not take the punters long to relocate to different pitches thus giving all a bit more living room. We were impressed with the town and a very nice guy who lives in a cave house gave us a grand tour of his abode, it seems he likes doing it.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Amboise Meet*

Any solos going to this meet in June?

This would make an ideal meet for those wanting try a first foray into _Furren_ parts.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Not long to go now, looking forward to a fun weekend  

As there is no concert Friday night, I suggest we all go round to Grahams (xgx) for a squeeze box recital :wink: 
Sorry, no room in van for me tuba :twisted:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> Not long to go now, looking forward to a fun weekend
> 
> ...concert Friday night....


It'll be short 'cos I only know one tune on me highland pipes but you're welcome to it 

Special offer: Bring me a bottle of wine and I won't play :lol: :lol:

I've brought me sailing date forward to the 27th ...time meander to Amboise.

Is it time to make this a 'meet' so that we can see who we'll have to put with


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Why bother, you're stuck with us again

Carol

PS. Enough to put others off


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Would it be a formal or informal meet?
Need to know whether or not to pack my tux


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well no tux here so informal


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Right. Tunnel booked for 31st May (2 ish), euros purchased, Tuxedo packed away for a more formal occasion.

Couple of quick questions:-
Whats best way to Auchan from tunnel? (I always seem to get lost - we don't have sat nav).
And, if we decide to stop at Cite Europe night before return, where is MH spot? I drove round couple of times last time and never found it  

Cheers, and see you all soon (got that wine Graham :wink: )
Steve (and Mary)


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

No pipes then 

Use google maps to find 
_Hypermarché Auchan Calais, Avenue Roger Salengro, Calais, France_

and again for: _Parking near Centre Commercial Cité Europe, 1001 Boulevard Kent, Coquelles, France_.
The M/H and coach park are on the other side of the road to Car Park *C*
Check it in both sat and map formats.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for that Graham, but what you don't realise is that google maps - sat and map formats - and the like is beyond my very limited techno powers. It took me weeks to learn how to attach pics on here ---- and I've forgotten how I did that now!  
I was hoping for a turn left out of tunnel and take the 2nd right sort of thing :color:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We are sailing, we are sailing, May 30th stop over at Broglie thence to Amboise. First one there mark out the patch and put the kettle on.
Unfortunately Val is banned from alcohol so doubtful if we will get a song :-( Ken may well bring his Ukelele. 
Word to the wise :- Do not offer to play Boules with inebriated french men who are aiming to go halves with their accompanying single female. Kept us up all night last year with fighting and police visits.
Quite entertaining tho 

Val & Steve


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> ...
> I was hoping for a turn left out of tunnel and take the 2nd right sort of thing :color:


Try this Auchan 
see the + and - in the top left of the pic ... have a play!

Once you get the hang of it have a go at this one: 
Parking Cite Europe the car park you need is 'C'

*Val & Steve*
It could be a bit dull without the 'local night life' 

Broglie... anything of interest there?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Isn't it sort of hang a right out of the port and head South West for 186.6 miles and in 2hrs and 54 minutes you are at Broglie.
Don't go through Rouen, low tunnels and thingy whatsits. 
Then try and find the Aire :-

Extract from MHF
A lovely aire situated just outside the charming village of Broglie, just off the N138 S/West of Bernay. Good night halt if heading down to the west coast after traversing Rouen but equally suitable for a longer stay. Situated alongside the D49 'Route de Broglie' the aire can be seen from the road on the southern outskirts of the village. Very well landscaped, each van has its own individual plot with hook up. Plenty of space between vans. **Coords updated - thanks ianhibs**
Attractions Nearby:	Broglie village, very charming and picturesque.

Steve


----------

